# And now for something a little unusual (Pics)



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I just finished turning another acrylic pen, but this one is a little different from most. I ordered this kit and blank for a special purpose. It is a real circuit board cast in acrylic. My son's (the computer guru) birthday will be coming up in March and I thought this to be a most appropriate gift for him in his profession. It was a bugger to turn and really raised the stress level at the lathe.



















And for those who have never turned acrylic, it does make a mess. Now what you guys got to say that tease me about my clean shop? 




























I still have a couple of more surprises coming from the pen department before I move on to larger projects. Stay tuned!


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Excellent work Bob!*
So your son's a computer guru also! 
Mine works at a local university writing web interface programs for the staff.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Pretty neat pen, Bob. I'll bet he'll love it. Too bad he can't wear it on the outside of his pocket.


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bob that pen is a cool idea. Too bad my shop is missing a lathe.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Bob, thats a neat pen. as someone totally unexperienced in turning, was the circuitboard embedded in the blank dont laugh at me if im way offbase. or did you have to add it on the surface?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Bob. Really well done. I have always thought about doing one or the shredded dollar bill blank.


----------



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

what did you find the best way to sand the acrylic pen?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

OK Bob when can I come over and get a closer look at that puppy? How did you come up with the idea? 

Ya know Joe he has enouth time for pens, but no time for his buddy's. I'm hurt!!:'(


----------



## RMilgie (Feb 23, 2009)

Great Job I have only turned a few pens and acrylic was next on the list 
Are there any tricks to learn to get them to come out almost as good as yours LOL
By the way where did you order the blank My son also is the computer geek 
does data protection for hospitals and law firms etc. so I'm sure he would like one 
Of course you could always make me a sample one just for funn 

By the way still looking for suggestions on what router to buy its time.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bloody amazing Bob as was the photo shoot, I'll restrain myself from commenting on the dirty pictures!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow Bob for the pen and wow for the mess. I bet that is the messiest it has been forever.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I'll try to answer your questions.

Levon, the circuit board is embedded in the acrylic and not wrapped around it.

Wrestlingstud, I did the wet sand method thru 1000 and then used a plastic polish to finish up. Harry put me onto this and it sure saves a lot of sanding time vs the micro mesh method.

Jerry, the idea was not mine, I found it thru a supplier website.

Rmilgie, The best advice I can offer is "LIGHT" cuts as chip out is a problem. After getting the blank worked down "close", but not "TOO" close, switch to your skew in the scrapping mode and again use light cuts. This acrylic stuff takes a lot of patience and goes much slower than wood. The kit and blank came from http://beartoothwoods.com/catalog/specials.php

Harry and Dave, I just want you to see that I too can make as good of a mess as anyone 

To everyone else, thanks so much for your encouraging comments.


----------

